# Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

To celebrate the title’s Blu-ray and DVD release, we have some clips from the film to share with you below!


----------

